# The "Unlistened to Pile"



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've reached a new stage in music addiction: Not merely HAVING an unlistened-pile. No, I've had this for months. My new level is that I've ordered music that I know OFF THE BAT will go into that pile for a little while *shamefaced*. See, previously my unlistened to music came about rather by chance. So much music, so little time. It just added up. Well, I'm not ready for any more "unlistened to" music right now, because I'm trying to select a few works I own and become really familliar with. And then I find wish-listed items available on the cheap from Amazon dealers....well those deals won't be around forever! So, into my shopping cart they go, to immediately be whisked away into my unlistened to pile. Those poor CDs! But what fun when I DO get around to listening :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope they play back OK when you eventually get around to playing them all, then. If there are any defects in the discs I buy I'd rather learn about them sooner rather than later!

You aren't alone, though. About 35 years ago I subscribed to a part-work magazine that went up to about 75 issues but for some reason I ended up reading no more than about five of them.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I've recently inherited a lot of vinyl from my parents - about ten feet of shelving - plus a hundred or so CDs. I only kept the discs I intend to listen to one day, but I don't feel any obligation to listen to them at any particular time. I see my extended recorded music collection as a library which I can consult whenever I wish.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I hope they play back OK when you eventually get around to playing them all, then. If there are any defects in the discs I buy I'd rather learn about them sooner rather than later!


Good point! I've done downloaded music so much these past 2-3 years I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Buying and not listening to is a bad habit. I know it. I've cut it out, though, because to me, it's indicative of some kind of compulsive shopping issue.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Some people say that they wish they could go back to the start of their classical music career in order to experience afresh the joy of listening to all this wonderful music for the first time. I've said so myself on more than one occasion in places like this. 

But I'm not so sure any longer. Looking back over the past 20 years or so of my classical music listening career, I remember how frustrating it was at times not having heard lots of classical works that other people had referred to, or if I had heard them not always appreciating what others saw in these works as they didn't appeal to me. I made several wrong turns along the way. This was because I was very ambitious to cover all the ground as quickly as possible. Not for me was I content with just a few Beethoven and Mozart CDs. I wanted more and more as soon as I could acquire them. Somehow I managed to keep my listening broadly in step with my listening, but with the benefit of hindsight my approach was all too rushed. 

At times it was rather like walking around in a fog, which lifted occasionally to enable one to latch onto a lamppost for a bit of comfort and temporary security. I became sidetracked into areas that I thought that I liked but which quite soon turned out to be temporary fascinations only, with greater treasures yet to be revealed. In my mid-teens I tended to be arrogantly dismissive of some major composers because I thought they were mainly for old fogies, or out of fashion. I also remember occasionally pretending to myself that I enjoyed certain well-known works but which in all honesty I found pretty boring. 

I guess it took about 8-10 years or so before I had listened to enough music to form any long-lasting judgements about what type of music I really enjoyed most of all, and no longer felt in any way inferior or marginalised in discussions among friends, family or colleagues at work etc. As may be apparent, I'm keen on most material from the Middle Ages through to about 1970. The only area I don’t generally much care for is anything post 1970 ish (avante garde etc).

I'm now some 10 years beyond that stage, but still my tastes are changing slightly and my knowledge improving all the time. By no means do I pretend to have reached any kind of end-state, or possess any kind of expertise in any aspect of music. However, on the whole I have to admit that it's quite nice being able to sit back among my large, well-balanced CD collection, reasonably confident both in the knowledge that there's nothing of significance missing from among the top composers and that I can be fairly confident about my ability to identify the main works of all greatest composers.

On the whole, I don't envy the OP's task ahead, but obviously I wish him the best of luck tackling his mounting CD collection and enjoying the experience in the process as much as possible.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting points all...it IS a bit compulsive which isn't ideal. But on the bright side, I'm honestly not doing it to try to get more involved in discussion or just keep up with any other listeners. more of an over enthusiasm if you will.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I only buy music when I have money and I don't have money often. Therefore I listen to new CDs over and over, resulting in a very small unlistened to pile. I'm just glad I don't buy lots of stuff all the time because I don't want to wind up with having to listen to a lot of stuff that I didn't feel like I really must have bought.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I got a 150 disc Haydn edition as a present some time ago, and a set of the complete works of Mozart more recently.

Adding up, it equals a great library for classical works, a few discs I really enjoy, and a very big unlistened to pile 

Despite this, I have a way of getting through lots of miscellaneous works anyway. Just put them on in the background. I can never listen to works I really like and concentrate on something else - I enjoy them too much - but some random divertimenti? Haydn baryton trios are great for that. But then sometimes you find you like the stuff you're listening to, and elevate it to your normal listening pile.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I find certain works lend themselves better to background music. I can play Mendelssohn any old time in the background, classical era piano sonatas, Hadyn's cello concertos. etc. I do get some listening in that way. Mahler, opera, romantic chamber works...usually "denser" works like that I need focused listening, or I simply don't enjoy the music.

What I've been doing lately though it selecting a 1/2 dozen to a dozen pieces and focusing on them more seriously. It will take me awhile to get through all of my music but I'll get more value out of it that way. As of right now, I intend to put myself on a spending freeze for three months.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It seems that "Sonata" and "Very Senior Member" have a similar approach to mine, but that Sonata is about three years behind me and VSM is about 20 years ahead. 

Where I am now, I recognize that most of the music I haven't heard yet isn't central to "the canon." I've been getting that canon under my belt for several years, but I've done it more broadly than deeply. I probably need to go back and deepen my knowledge of some of the most famous works more urgently than I need to broaden my knowledge of music in general. 

I'm considering a new project that I might begin in the fall: for a time, listening to a very small number of works a very large number of times. I might, for instance, take ten works that I feel I should know better, stuff that's really famous, that I've heard a few times, but can't say I know very well. And then the principle would be something like, I have to listen to a work ten times before it can get off that list, when it would be replaced by another one. Something like that. 

Or perhaps I could set the list up less according to fame and more according to my own sense of how much I will enjoy getting to know the works really well. 

Or a mix, maybe six works that are super famous that I ought to know better and four works that I just have a hunch that I'll love or want to know much better regardless. 

I'm still thinking on this. I started something like this last spring, but didn't follow through. We'll see. 

Of course there is still a lot of stuff that I haven't heard yet - and some of it is pretty famous. So maybe I'm still a year or so away from shifting gears.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I rip everything to my music server when I get it. The server runs 24/7 throughout the house. Everything gets listened to.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

When you start using services like spotify or naxos music library, you notice unlistened pile is too much for one man . I have really nasty habit to buy this and that and never listen to it. Recently I have tried to convince myself I am a collector, not listener. Still tens of unlistened works on my CD rack make me nervous time after time.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

science said:


> It seems that "Sonata" and "Very Senior Member" have a similar approach to mine, but that Sonata is about three years behind me and VSM is about 20 years ahead...
> 
> ...I'm considering a new project that I might begin in the fall: for a time, listening to a very small number of works a very large number of times. I might, for instance, take ten works that I feel I should know better, stuff that's really famous, that I've heard a few times, but can't say I know very well. And then the principle would be something like, I have to listen to a work ten times before it can get off that list, when it would be replaced by another one. Something like that.


I'm somewhere between yourself and Sonata. I have quite a lot of works by many of the main composers, but have not managed to get round to listen to anything near half of them. I have a budget of £2 per day to spend and usually get things for a good price. I have, over the last few weeks, started a listening program that consists of one work per day and a different genre (Choral, concerto, opera etc) for each day of the week. After 3 years I should have over 1000 works under my belt in addition to those I have already listened to. I usually listen to works quite a number of times (usually because I do something else at the same time as listening), possibly more than 10, but it depends how long the piece is! I don't know about changing gears either since I have still a looong way to go and am happy in my obsession for now.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Yeah, I find certain works lend themselves better to background music. I can play Mendelssohn any old time in the background, classical era piano sonatas, Hadyn's cello concertos. etc. I do get some listening in that way. Mahler, opera, romantic chamber works...usually "denser" works like that I need focused listening, or I simply don't enjoy the music.
> 
> What I've been doing lately though it selecting a 1/2 dozen to a dozen pieces and focusing on them more seriously. It will take me awhile to get through all of my music but I'll get more value out of it that way. As of right now, I intend to put myself on a spending freeze for three months.


We are all different - but background music listening I could never do - whether it be a Corelli concerto or the last movement of Mahler's 2nd symphony. I am either in the music or not. The exception is driving - I can listen and drive - except when the wife is in the car!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

stomanek said:


> We are all different - but background music listening I could never do - whether it be a Corelli concerto or the last movement of Mahler's 2nd symphony. I am either in the music or not. The exception is driving - I can listen and drive - except when the wife is in the car!


Don't you read and listen to music at the same time? I tend to do that or be typing while listening to music. Or housework!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

stomanek said:


> We are all different - but background music listening I could never do


Music is my second great passion in life, right after art. I eat, sleep and dream music. I aspire to be surrounded by great music at all times, awake or asleep. It isn't always backgrounded, but it's always there. That's the great thing about a music server and a massive itunes library.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, an 'unlistened to' pile is easy to accumulate, esp. if
- things are on special
- second hand cd's which are very cheap

I have got a few dozen cd's in my 'unlistened to' pile, and I actually culled a couple of dozen that I knew I bought without Mick Jagger's 'rule' in mind. The old rocker of 'The Rolling Stones' sang in a song something like 'you can't always get what you want, but you can get what you need.'

So that's the thing I keep in mind when I think of buying a recording - do I really need this? Do I really want to listen to this or is it something I'm telling myself I 'should' do?

Basically, if I really want to listen to it pronto, I buy it. But if I want to put it on the backburner, I don't buy it. Or it can always be bought later, no sweat.

Surprise surprise, most of the culled cd's where things I should have known I had lukewarm interest in when I bought them. It was a long shot I'd even listen to them once, let alone many times, which is what I do as a general rule with all the recordings I own.

My advice to others with this conundrum - same as it is to myself, consantly - is get rid of the 'shoulds.' Life is too short for more 'shoulds' than you need, than you are already burdened with. Don't let this whole thing become a chore, and risk maybe even killing the joy in it.

Ok after preaching I better get back to my 'unlistened to' pile and do some listening. I've got to make a list of things to get through in the next fortnight (NOT!...only joking, I'm not as methodical as that, nowhere near, alas...same goes from my 'unread' pile of books, most of them on music!).


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I listen to everything at least once before buying/downloading!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I usually have about 10-20 Discs in my to be listened to pile - every few months or so I will work it down to about 5 Discs but then I usually buy new stuff!


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

The "Unlistened to Pile" is one of the reasons I hate those complete box sets.

I have several of them piling up to be complete! And worse, even for some of the complete ones, I had only went through the whole thing of the Mozart, Brahms, Haydn once for each set. Can't remember lots of them to be honest!)

Very time consuming!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sonata said:


> I've reached a new stage in music addiction: Not merely HAVING an unlistened-pile. No, I've had this for months. My new level is that I've ordered music that I know OFF THE BAT will go into that pile for a little while *shamefaced*. See, previously my unlistened to music came about rather by chance. So much music, so little time. It just added up. Well, I'm not ready for any more "unlistened to" music right now, because I'm trying to select a few works I own and become really familliar with. And then I find wish-listed items available on the cheap from Amazon dealers....well those deals won't be around forever! So, into my shopping cart they go, to immediately be whisked away into my unlistened to pile. Those poor CDs! But what fun when I DO get around to listening :lol:


This is my life...

ok, ok...this is my life when I actually have money.

My advice: Call A&E and tell them to make a "Hoarders: Music edition."

Cause if you have a bad habit, you might as well call American television and have them make you rich off your bad habit.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

The solution to the problem is *systematic listening*. List all your CDs on a spreadsheet and mark them off as you listen to them. The *inflexible* rule is that you cannot return to a CD before every CD in your collection is ticked off. This has many benefits, not least that it discourages incontinent buying. I know that every CD I buy 'dilutes' the others because all must receive the same attention. So if I see a boxed set of Telemann I have a powerful incentive to say No.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Except for some "99" downloads at Amazon where there's a lot of crap (e.g. second-rate versions of Mendelssohn symphonies I don't care to listen to) in with the diamonds and rarities (e.g. Mendelssohn organ music), there is almost nothing in my collection I have not listened to. I make a point not to let my acquisition of new music outpace my listening. If I am buying much more than I can listen to I am wasting money and being a collector, not a listener. When this has happened I have culled my collection by selling some of my CDs second-hand. Prices these days are so low that it is tempting to overdo it. It is important to remind myself I want to be a sensitive and appreciative listener of classical music, not an archivist. I can't take this stuff with me.

EDIT: I should add that it has been easier not to overdo it now that there's NML and Spotify. I no longer feel the need to actually buy CDs in order to explore new music/discover what I may be missing.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Chris said:


> The solution to the problem is *systematic listening*. List all your CDs on a spreadsheet and mark them off as you listen to them. The *inflexible* rule is that you cannot return to a CD before every CD in your collection is ticked off. This has many benefits, not least that it discourages incontinent buying. I know that every CD I buy 'dilutes' the others because all must receive the same attention. So if I see a boxed set of Telemann I have a powerful incentive to say No.


I did something similar for awhile (minus the spreadsheet: just glancing at album artwork I'd recall if I'd listened or not). Sometimes it works for me, but I don't like to be quite so rigid. Because if I'm not in the mood for Dvorak chamber music, yet I play it because it hasn't been listened to, I probably won't enjoy that as much as when I am in the mood for Dvorak. What I HAVE started doing that I think is helping is if I want, say a CD of romantic-era piano concertos, I'm going to make sure I go through and listen to the romantic piano concertos I already own before buying that new CD.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Chris said:


> The solution to the problem is *systematic listening*. List all your CDs on a spreadsheet and mark them off as you listen to them. The *inflexible* rule is that you cannot return to a CD before every CD in your collection is ticked off. This has many benefits, not least that it discourages incontinent buying. I know that every CD I buy 'dilutes' the others because all must receive the same attention. So if I see a boxed set of Telemann I have a powerful incentive to say No.


I sort of do something like this, making myself listen to as much of my music as possible each year - I can just about get it all in once (excepting a couple of Brilliant boxes).

But for me, I can't let myself only listen to a CD once in that time, or I would cheat by buying more recordings of my favorite works, and that would defeat the purpose (assuming the purpose is help me control my purchasing).


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Chris said:


> The solution to the problem is *systematic listening*. List all your CDs on a spreadsheet and mark them off as you listen to them. The *inflexible* rule is that you cannot return to a CD before every CD in your collection is ticked off. This has many benefits, not least that it discourages incontinent buying. I know that every CD I buy 'dilutes' the others because all must receive the same attention. So if I see a boxed set of Telemann I have a powerful incentive to say No.


LOL! Someone else who uses spreadsheets! I do the same thing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have nigh-on 1000 discs - as good as the system sounds the thought of entering all that lot onto a spreadsheet would probably make me lose the will to live. Unless you meant only the unheard ones???


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Itunes enters the info into a database automatically as you rip.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Itunes enters the info into a database automatically as you rip.


However, some of the iTunes information are either insufficient, inaccurate, or not ideal. For instance:

Do you enter the symphony's full name for each movement? It varies for different iTune purchase;

Do you use the track title for each opera title, and if so, what language? Some of the entries use lots of special characters;

Do you sort composer or performer? For composer, do you enter "Bach, J. S." or "J.S. Bach"?

Believe me, cataloging classical CDs is a huge complicated stuff, and depending on your desire for cross-reference, the more information you enter, the more difficult to get a universal approach.

There used to be several attempts to do this, and the one has better success (still not ideal) is a Windows program called ClassID (?) or something? The other one currently available can be seen at here: http://www.maestromanager.com/ I have not tried it yet because i use a Mac.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Chris said:


> ...So if I see a boxed set of Telemann I have a powerful incentive to say No.


It would probably take me a lifetime to get through something as massive as that. Or what part of a lifetime I've still got left! & as you say, there are other composers on the planet to listen to as well (the issue of 'dilution').



Sonata said:


> I did something similar for awhile (minus the spreadsheet: just glancing at album artwork I'd recall if I'd listened or not). Sometimes it works for me, but I don't like to be quite so rigid. Because if I'm not in the mood for Dvorak chamber music, yet I play it because it hasn't been listened to, I probably won't enjoy that as much as when I am in the mood for Dvorak...


I agree. My mood/phase is important.

Of course, sometimes if I put something on that is an odd choice given my mood, I get into it quickly, become absorbed by it more than I expected. But it depends on my mood which can be variable.



> ...What I HAVE started doing that I think is helping is if I want, say a CD of romantic-era piano concertos, I'm going to make sure I go through and listen to the romantic piano concertos I already own before buying that new CD.


That's a good idea, not only to get what you want in terms of listening, but also refresh on what you have.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> However, some of the iTunes information are either insufficient, inaccurate, or not ideal.


I don't buy tracks in the iTunes store. I rip from CDs and correct tags as I rip. A little cut and paste here and there is all I need to do to make the tags perfect.

Responding to other points...

Too much is never enough! I can't imagine life without having new music to explore at my fingertips. The excitement of that potential makes me very happy.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

well, I've just counted up the number of disks remaining on my 'to be listened to' pile, and I'm pleased to say that I'm down to 81...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I have "to buy pile" it keeps getting bigger and bigger I'm always scared they'll run out of copies. I also have to listen to pile but it's smaller as I listen to a new CD pretty much the day it comes unless it's a boxed set.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I have a "to consider buying" list on amazon Lenfer. Any time any album sounds remotely interesting, classical or otherwise I will wishlist it for further exploration. Periodically, I've scanned the pile for anything that may be dirt cheap via amazon retailers, or I'll listen to samples to consider further. Sometimes I WILL pare it down and delete out a few things that I ultimately think I don't need to own.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Yeah, I have a "to consider buying" list on amazon Lenfer. Any time any album sounds remotely interesting, classical or otherwise I will wishlist it for further exploration. Periodically, I've scanned the pile for anything that may be dirt cheap via amazon retailers, or I'll listen to samples to consider further. Sometimes I WILL pare it down and delete out a few things that I ultimately think I don't need to own.


I tend to put it in "my basket" and click edit basket, save for later. This way any time you log into your account you'll see if the price goes up or down, makes it easier for the cheap purchase.

I do the same things the more time I spend on *TC* the more I realize there are people out there like me makes me


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I may actually be reforming....one of my Mozart discs (Vespers) will be arriving in the mail today. It was one of the discs that I mentioned going atop the "to be listened to pile" but I could use a bit of de-stressing after the week I've been having, so I think it may be just the ticket!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I had a nasty music acquisition habit which I let run until I accumulated about 850 albums or so. All via iTunes, with data carefully curated - e.g. I have year of composition for essentially all of my tracks.

Breaking my hunt-and-buy addiction was a two-step process for me. First I tried to listen to every track once through in one year. On iTunes, you can set all your play counts to zero and have at it. I made it through everything in about 9 months but it was a serious undertaking. Second, this year, I am going back through and trying to rate everything I have from one to five stars. I'm taking a more leisurely unstructured approach (but supported by smart playlists) so it will probably take more than a year.

But by shifting the focus away from the thrill of new acquisition and toward the enormity (and absurdity) of what I already have, I have broken the addiction. New classical purchases in the last three months -- three.

Having said all that, for all you compulsive collectors out there, this one's quite good:








:devil:


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> I have "to buy pile" it keeps getting bigger and bigger I'm always scared they'll run out of copies. I also have to listen to pile but it's smaller as I listen to a new CD pretty much the day it comes unless it's a boxed set.


you wouldn't like to see the size of my Amazon 'wish-list'... to buy them all in one go would require the entire annual GDP of Guatemala...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andreas said:


> Buying and not listening to is a bad habit. I know it. I've cut it out, though, because to me, it's indicative of some kind of compulsive shopping issue.


The man is correct - it is all to do with trying to acquire and 'own' music rather than just enjoying it. (No one 'owns' music.)

It is a kind of hoarding, and that is, well, a disorder having nothing whatsoever to do with pleasure.

All the rest, great sale price, etc. are all typical rationales for the irregular and irrational behavior.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I have "to buy pile" it keeps getting bigger and bigger I'm always scared they'll run out of copies. I also have to listen to pile but it's smaller as I listen to a new CD pretty much the day it comes unless it's a boxed set.


I have one too. That pile is currently worth over $260 and consists of *Ligeti* and Brahms Horn Trios, Bach Collegium Japan's recording of the Brandenburg Concerti and Orchestral Suites, seven Mozart operas by John Eliot Gardiner, symphonies by Henze, symphonies by Schnittke, symphonies and concerti by CPE Bach and Messiaen's _Turangalîla-Symphonie._


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

> Buying and not listening to is a bad habit. I know it. I've cut it out, though, because to me, it's indicative of some kind of compulsive shopping issue.


Well that is something I don't do - new cd's are almost always played the day they arrive by mail, or the day I bought them in my lcoal music store. Or only partly. Anyone recognizing buying a box of disks, say perhaps Beethoven's Piano Concerto's and then listening to the most known discs, or your personal favourites only? (In previous example: listening the Kaisers Concert, while then the rest have to wait for a very long time)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

OH yes, halfway through my Mozart Vespers album and it just arrived in the mail yesterday. I'm on my way to being cured. Though I suspect it will take me a BIT longer to listen through my forthcoming *Bruckner symphony collection* that's due to arrive next week!

My Mahler collection I'm listening to slowly, as I mentioned elsewhere. But somehow that is actually maximizing my pleasure knowing there is untapped Mahler for me.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have one of these. I listen to the music I buy as soon as I get it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jared said:


> you wouldn't like to see the size of my Amazon 'wish-list'... to buy them all in one go would require the entire annual GDP of Guatemala...


Did you have to make a new list because you can't put more than 2500 disks on a single wish list?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have an Amazon wish-list but a rather large 'saved for later' category in my basket. Some have been stuck in there for years but I find it a good way of monitoring the going rates, especially as Amazon have recently improved the layout of their 'basket' feature.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Recognition again: I have a big wishlist (not on amazon, I have no creditcard and therefore I cannot buy with them, I use another website in my country, but they are much alike). Sometimes I get to log in on the site, and order some of the wishlist items, the lis thowever hardly becomes smaller as when I'm visiting it to buy something I am always putting more items on it


----------

